

What Does Quantum Physics Have to Do With Being in a Startup? - thinkspace
http://thinkspace.com/what-does-quantum-physics-have-to-do-with-being-in-a-startup/
Thoughts become things. Whatever you focus on, becomes your reality.
======
mian2zi3
I would downvote this if I could. The author clearly does not understand the
principles of quantum physics. "Thoughts become things. Whatever you focus on,
becomes your reality." Umm, no. Sorry, but your failed attempt at poor physics
analogies do not improve your ideas about startups.

